# Best overall photo printer.



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 17, 2017)

Want something that produces great 4x6 and maybe occasionally print a 8x10 but that should be the highest I go.  Want something where I can just throw in 4x6 photo paper and print off 50 4x6's if I want. I'm I correct in assuming that make photo paper in bulk packs for say 4x6 that you buy and then throw right into the printer so you don't have to cut the edges off and what not. Anyway, as always my sincere gratitude for taking the time out of your day to help a fellow photographer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Daniel, a few things to consider:

There are lots of printers that produce really good output (Canon and Epson are the two names to consider);
Small consumer printers are very expensive to run (even if they are cheap off the shelf);
Small printers tend to be less capable with automating tasks;
You will always find that you want to print bigger than the printer will allow you;
Larger, more expensive printers are cheaper to run than smaller printers.

Maybe I am wrong here but the volumes that you have mentioned tend to indicate a potential commercial aspect.
Without a lot more information I would not deem it appropriate to make a recommendation on a specific model.

Tony Jay


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 17, 2017)

Tony Jay said:


> Hi Daniel, a few things to consider:
> 
> There are lots of printers that produce really good output (Canon and Epson are the two names to consider);
> Small consumer printers are very expensive to run (even if they are cheap off the shelf);
> ...



Thank you so much for responding Tony. It's great to know that people take thier time to help people out in this community. I may regret it but I pulled the trigger on a canon pixma pro 100. I am a review addict and feel that even when I don't know much about a general product I can nail it down pretty quick and was eager and I may regret that I didn't wait and do more research. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMc (Jan 18, 2017)

Printing your own images is convenient for small quantities and quick turn around, but 50 4x6 can cost 50 cents each where you can get that volume for 10 to 15 cents each commercially.  Good luck.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 18, 2017)

BobMc said:


> Printing your own images is convenient for small quantities and quick turn around, but 50 4x6 can cost 50 cents each where you can get that volume for 10 to 15 cents each commercially.  Good luck.


Red River has done cost studies for many different printers and size paper.   For the Canon Pixma Pro 100 a 
4X6 is 26¢. 
Cost of Inkjet Printing Reports by Red River Paper


----------

